
Descopes: A missing compiler feature - greglo
https://medium.com/@greglo/descopes-a-missing-compiler-feature-b4a5fa0751c8
======
jepler
Python has it: 'del'

C++11 has it, as long as your intermediate thing is not a parameter: auto
real_var = []() { complicated lambda; return calculated_value; }();

I'm sure someone will figure out how to polyfill it into javascript ;-)

